# Cost of being a type 1 diabetic in dubai?



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

My husband was told that he would be fully covered for his type 1 diabetes, however it now turns out he only has 15 000 AED cover per annum. We have no idea how much insulin, appointments etc cost so would appreciate any info at all from type 1 diabetics. It is under control but would still need regular hospital appointments. Thanks


----------



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> My husband was told that he would be fully covered for his type 1 diabetes, however it now turns out he only has 15 000 AED cover per annum. We have no idea how much insulin, appointments etc cost so would appreciate any info at all from type 1 diabetics. It is under control but would still need regular hospital appointments. Thanks


Well you can give the medicine names and I will check the prices for you, this is max what I can do.

If you want to Pharmacy number I can give it to you for few, this is least I can do.

Because I have no info on diabetes.

But just giving you can example, Seretide Disc which I use for Asthma is 265AED while the same medicine in Pakistan was 35 AED

A well known multivitamin, Centrum is here between 115-140 AED while in Pakistan I used to buy around 50-60 AED

The Bonjila oral cream, I bought here 70AED but in Pakistan i used to buy 5AED only.

Look at the difference, medical is no doubt very expensive here. So if you spend $100 for treatment in your country, here it is $400 at least.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This is one of the best pharmacies in the UAE http://www.life-me.com/

Suggest you contact them with a list of the products you use and ask them for the prices. Don't forget the things you need for testing as well.

As far as consulting a doctor is concerned, an average would be around AED 350, but this would depend where you go, there are cheaper and far more expensive.


----------



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

With insurance you do not have to pay 350AED, you would have to pay like 50AED or more depending on your insurance category.

But remember, just like education health is also a business. These doctors are no longer respect humanity, they are more benefit oriented. 

Believe me or not, when they will see you with insurance card, they will try to spoil it. They will give you this lab test, that lap test..bla bla...etc and they spoil your cover amount gradually.

What I do is, I have Category C insurance, when I visit doctor initially they write me some tests, useless repeated X Ray when I told them sorry doctor my insurance is category C and these tests are not covered, I will have to pay it from my pocket so please tell me if it is really necessary and then at the same moment they say ok no issues, these tests are just to double check and then they cut that from the prescription. Huh!

So the point is, with dealing these doctors, you have to use your common sense. Whenever they try to spoil your insurance card, resists it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arazas said:


> With insurance you do not have to pay 350AED, you would have to pay like 50AED or more depending on your insurance category.
> 
> But remember, just like education health is also a business. These doctors are no longer respect humanity, they are more benefit oriented.
> 
> ...


But the point is OP's husband only has AED 15,000 spend for the diabetes per annum. So, if the visit to the doctor is AED 350 and they pay AED 50, the insurance company will deduct AED 300 from the AED 15,000. But you are quite right, it has become like a business. I had sinusitis and they wanted to send me to an ENT specialist. I refused saying it was unnecessary and the doctor actually agreed with me after I 'argued' my case.

OP, the other question I would ask about the cover is if your husband should, and I sincerely hope he doesn't, end up with something else requiring treatment that is caused by the diabetes, would he be covered?


----------



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> But the point is OP's husband only has AED 15,000 spend for the diabetes per annum. So, if the visit to the doctor is AED 350 and they pay AED 50, the insurance company will deduct AED 300 from the AED 15,000. But you are quite right, it has become like a business. I had sinusitis and they wanted to send me to an ENT specialist. I refused saying it was unnecessary and the doctor actually agreed with me after I 'argued' my case.
> 
> OP, the other question I would ask about the cover is if your husband should, and I sincerely hope he doesn't, end up with something else requiring treatment that is caused by the diabetes, would he be covered?


Not all the hospitals charge that much. AED 350 to AED 550 is upper limit. I would rather give my example, I am in CAT C insurance, I am not allowed to go in executive class / VIP hospitals but this does not mean i dont get a good treatment. There are various hospital or clinics for me which are well reputed just like GMC Hospital. All I need is a good doctor not an expensive hospital.

So my point was when I go to GMC Hospital for dental consultancy, they charge me 90AED but If I show them my insurance card then they charge my insurance company to 120AED. So consultancy is around 120 AED for GMC which is very good hospital.

Now the doctor of internal medicine or general physician would not charge more than AED 150 but depends on hospital also, more expensive hospital the more expensive medicines you would get.

How they spoil your insurance. Just like me, I went for ashtma treatment and my medicines are Inheler and nasal spray only while he always gives me a cough syrup an alergic medicine and a tancils medicine just incase so he spoil AED 200 additional each month from my insurance and I have good stock of these medicines as I never use them.

Sevenoaks1

No need to think that much. Think positive. AED 15000 is hell of amount if your doctor will not spoil it. Just keep your ear and eyes open when you are dealing with these 21st century doctors. 

BedouGirl

You raised a good point, Sevenoaks1 will needs to obtain the list from insurance that what is covered what is not.

I will tell you funny story,
I went for my dental consultancy and they said X Ray is required I said ok but my insurance company denied as X Ray was 550 AED. I paid from my pocket and later I argued that why you denied when I have X Ray covered in my insurance.

He cutely said, only X Ray which are used for treatments not for diagnosis. Great terms and conditions by the way.


----------

